# The Creepy Janitor wanna be Cauldron Creep



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I decided that I wanted to make a cauldron creep, but I wanted to take a different approach than the typical cauldron creep. Karen Frankland (BlackCat) gave me the idea to do the creepy janitor prop for the bathroom scene in my home haunt. Anyway here the creepy janitor:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Oh man that is so gross. I'm gonna go wash my hands, and my eyes now.

Nice work Joisey!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is sooo awesome. Actually looks a little like one of the janitors at the high school I graduated from. Kinda moves like he did also.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So gross! Yuck!  
Awesome job  If you can creep me out, you've done well!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Heh Heh Heh .... _poop_.

I know it's juvenile, but I'm a guy. Awesome job, and a great twist on the whole cauldron creep idea. Very well done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

That is so nasty. I Love It!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The toilet in my home haunt has seen better days, so it only made sense to have the creepy janitor have to clean massive amounts of poop. I want people to focus on this guy as they have to carefully walk around him than get one of my actors to jump out for the scare. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is priceless! Your details are soooo good! Love it!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

I love it Sharon. Great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is soooo GROSS! And complete with appropriate sound effects, too


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic!! Now I need to go shower!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..I love the responses! Thanks guys!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like somebody drank way too much Milk of Magnesia. If I was that janitor, I would just quit my job. Looks like he would have better luck, cleaning out the Hippo pen at the Zoo. He has got a crappy job.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Very "punny" kprimm.  I think I want to party with you.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ewww, but cool.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You never seize to amaze me with your projects JG!
I really love that prop and its sound effects. 
Dirty, dank and perfectly gross. Nice job Sharon!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh my JGal....That is juts perfectly gross...Great idea


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Watched this just after having my tea and toast at breakfast - bad idea!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Eww, poop! Nice work on the prop!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha..Ha..I guess I should of put a warning label on the video to let people know not to eat while watching. Thanks everyone for funny and nice responses. This is actually the first prop I made this year and my second one is on its way to getting finished. I have to say the janitor prop did give me a kick in the butt to start working on props again.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The queen of great stuff does it again! I can't believe that no one has said it yet, That prop is really Sh_tty! therefore it is great! Wonderful job Sharon!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

hpropman said:


> The queen of great stuff does it again! I can't believe that no one has said it yet, That prop is really Sh_tty! therefore it is great! Wonderful job Sharon!


LOL..I agree Joe I think it looks like crap also!  Thanks!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Knew you were always full of crap.. But I do love this.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I just cleaned up my kid's bathroom today, so I know how this guy feels... 

Nice work on an awesome po...prop that is!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the prop. Might have a back up in your lines.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

haha awesome


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...thanks guys!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've seen some crappy props before but this one is the best!! You are so freakin' creative! Love this!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Eeeew ... and YES! What a great take on a cauldron creep! WOW


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Jdubbya and IMU! I can't wait to set up the bathroom and put this guy in it!


----------

